# Series 1 Stuck "Loading data"



## nazarite (Jan 6, 2003)

My Series 1 with Turbonet is able to make a download of all data but then gets stuck at "Loading data" with no percentage indicated as far as progress.
This is my second attempt at downloading and last time I was forced to reboot the box to get rid of the loading data status after it sat there at least 8 hours.

Help? Hopefully theres a simple filesystem mod that I can do to fix this one?

thanks!


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

The few times this has happened to me it was always a bad drive.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

nazarite said:


> My Series 1 with Turbonet is able to make a download of all data but then gets stuck at "Loading data" with no percentage indicated as far as progress.
> This is my second attempt at downloading and last time I was forced to reboot the box to get rid of the loading data status after it sat there at least 8 hours.
> 
> Help? Hopefully theres a simple filesystem mod that I can do to fix this one?
> ...


If it happened yesterday it could be the daylight savings time change. It stays in that state until rebooted (by design).


----------



## nazarite (Jan 6, 2003)

well i did a soft reboot and it came back the same way..


----------



## nazarite (Jan 6, 2003)

did some filesystem searching and then tried /sbin/e2fsck /dev/hda9
it fixed some issues
rebooted the tivo
ran a daily call
voila
bash-2.02# df -h
Filesystem Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda7 124M 15M 103M 13% /
/dev/hda9 124M 25M 93M 21% /var
bash-2.02# ./e2fsck /dev/hda9
e2fsck 1.06, 7-Oct-96 for EXT2 FS 0.5b, 95/08/09
/dev/hda9 is mounted. Do you really want to continue (y/n)? yes

/dev/hda9 has gone too long without being checked, check forced.
Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
Pass 2: Checking directory structure
Pass 3: Checking directory connectivity
Pass 4: Checking reference counts
Pass 5: Checking group summary information
Fix summary information<y>? yes

Block bitmap differences: -10308 -10309 -10310 -10311 -10312 -10313 -10314 -15526 -15527 -15528 -15529 -17222 -17223 -17224 -17225 -17226 -17227 -17243 -114951 -114952 -114953 -114954 -114955 -114956 -114957. FIXED
Free blocks count wrong for group 1 (3040, counted=3051). FIXED
Free blocks count wrong for group 2 (7517, counted=7524). FIXED
Free blocks count wrong for group 14 (7923, counted=7930). FIXED
Free blocks count wrong (101509, counted=101534). FIXED

/dev/hda9: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
/dev/hda9: 266/32768 files (25.2% non-contiguous), 29538/131072 blocks
bash-2.02#


----------



## geimeies (Feb 15, 2005)

I was running into the same issue and that did the trick! Thanks a bunch!


----------

